# New Pound Coin



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

We're to get a new pound coin in March.

Its design is twelve-sided and based on the old threepenny bit.

Its value is probably the same as the old threepence was in 1971 when it went out of circulation! :wink2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

bazzy said:


> We're to get a new pound coin in March.
> 
> Its design is twelve-sided and based on the old threepenny bit.
> 
> Its value is probably the same as the old threepence was in 1971 when it went out of circulation! :wink2:


Not far off, a 1971 pound would in today's terms be worth £12:75 (in 2015)
So today's pound would be worth the equivalent of just over 7 new pence I make it.

https://www.measuringworth.com/ukco...=1&amount=1&year_source=1971&year_result=2017

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why does it have 2014 on it though???


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why does it have 2014 on it though???


'Cos it is only worth a Pound in 'Old Money'


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why does it have 2014 on it though???


I think its chocolate money Kev. :laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I thought it might have meant to be 2016, but some uneducated person had no idea how to write it, or did they.>> when you get one ,check it out carefully might be worth a mint.:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

cabby said:


> I thought it might have meant to be 2016, but some uneducated person had no idea how to write it, or did they.>> when you get one ,check it out carefully might be worth a mint.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


As well as the Roman numerals on the edge it has the year in Arabic numerals on the face so they would have to be doubly "uneducated"!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Weren't the first 10p and 5p coins pre dated too?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Not far off, a 1971 pound would in today's terms be worth £12:75 (in 2015)
> So today's pound would be worth the equivalent of just over 7 new pence I make it.
> 
> https://www.measuringworth.com/ukco...=1&amount=1&year_source=1971&year_result=2017
> ...


Yup! And as my old dad was fond of telling me, he could have an evening out at the cinema, a couple of pints and fish and chips and still have change from a shilling.
But , of course, we no longer pay people to work for a groat a day or use plantation slave labour to keep prices down.
It's called progress.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It may be called progress, but my dad bought his own house in 1957 for 700 quid, when I moved out in 1965 he still lived there and was even then as a boss over 10 navvies only earning 20 quid a week, nowadays house ownership is going backwards, more every year are renting, landlords seem to want the earth per month, all driven by greed in my opinion.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It may be called progress, but my dad bought his own house in 1957 for 700 quid, when I moved out in 1965 he still lived there and was even then as a boss over 10 navvies only earning 20 quid a week, nowadays house ownership is going backwards, more every year are renting, landlords seem to want the earth per month, all driven by *greed* in my opinion.


Kev

I would be interested in your definition of 'greed'

From the rent on my house I get 2.1% return on capital, before agent's fees, repairs, replacements and then tax.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> I would be interested in your definition of 'greed'
> 
> ...


You're one of the good guys then, but most buy to let rents are there to make money, they helped to increase house prices too.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You're one of the good guys then, but most* buy to let rents are there to make money*, they helped to increase house prices too.


So? If the landlords wanted to set up a Housing Association charity they could have done that with their own money, if they had enough, but I doubt whether mortgage companies would be willing to finance a charity.

My house is *My* house which I lived in for many years.

I am not being a 'good guy' - I am charging the market rent as advised by my Agents, who are on a %, so have a vested interest in the rent being high but without there being periods of empty properties. If my rent is the market rate then all landlords in the area are getting a similar 2.1% return on capital.

You did not answer the question about what you consider to be 'greed'. Please quote at what rate of return on capital you consider it to be greed.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would say that your return Geoff is rather low myself, however that is your business.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder if any animal fat is used in their manufacture? :wink2:

Presumably this will also make it different from the 1€ coin and is the first steps towards differentiating between the UK and the EU.....:kiss:

Just a thought........

Dave >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Will these new coins work in slot machines and supermarket trollies?
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> So? If the landlords wanted to set up a Housing Association charity they could have done that with their own money, if they had enough, but I doubt whether mortgage companies would be willing to finance a charity.
> 
> My house is *My* house which I lived in for many years.
> 
> ...


When I said good guy I meant it was your family home rented out to give you somewhere to go back to, not as a way to earn a living perse.

Greed is when landlords charge the most possible but do not maintain the property.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Will these new coins work in slot machines and supermarket trollies?
> Jan


If needed I would be happy to provide "jetons" for those unable to persuade these angular coins into such things as supermarket trolleys...... they may well happen to have a logo on them but would not be expensive.......

Dave :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If the overall circumference is close they'll work fine in trolleys, our local Morrisons collector uses a old spoon to release them.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We've got round jetons from our local 'Pets at Home' store, and the type that fit French trollies on the Mhome keyring


tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> We've got round jetons from our local 'Pets at Home' store, and the type that fit French trollies on the Mhome keyring
> 
> tony


They will fit in ALL trolleys Gemmy, I have an old German Mark on my keyring, it fits in Polish, Czech, Austrian and English trollies, as does the Pound and the Zlotty etc etc.
Jan


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Have they made them 12 sided so you can use a special spanner to prise them out of Yorkshiremens hands?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> They will fit in ALL trolleys Gemmy, I have an old German Mark on my keyring, it fits in Polish, Czech, Austrian and English trollies, as does the Pound and the Zlotty etc etc.
> Jan


Wrong...................found that out 1st trip to France

tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> Wrong...................found that out 1st trip to France
> 
> tony


As we don´t stop in Frogland I can´t comment, maybe Geoff can tell me if the Polish Zlotty works in France?
Jan


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Am I missing something? Surely in _whatever_ country you are shopping in, a coin of the local currency is going to free-up your shopping trolly:dontknow:

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

chilly said:


> Am I missing something? Surely in _whatever_ country you are shopping in a coin of the local currency is going to free-up your shopping trolly:dontknow:


Your not missing anything, I think we all know a coin of the country your in will fit in that country, but you may not have one handy.
I have the Mark on my keyring, its always with me, don´t have to search for another coin. Its the same with the special discs, folks tend to always have them in their purse or pocket.

I think maybe Tony (Gemmy) should have tried another trolly and it would have probably worked.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> When I said good guy I meant it was your* family home rented out to give you somewhere to go back to*, not as a way to *earn a living* perse.
> 
> Greed is when landlords charge the most possible but do not maintain the property.


Kev

You are jumping to conclusions without knowing the facts.

It was not a 'family' home, as I have neve been married, not did I co-habit while I lived in the house.

You totally ignored the point that it is let out at the 'market rate' for the area, maybe because it did not suit your contention that landlords are greedy.

As to earning a living, it is the major part of our income, even at 2.1% gross income.

As for landlords not maintaining properties, I think that if I did not maintain the property and make necessary replacements, which last year cost me some £3k, then the couple renting, with a combined income of some £200k would have left a long time ago.

You also did not offer your definition of 'greed' - unless you can ascert that, I suggest you do not accuse groups of people who provide properties to rent for those, who for whatever reason, choose not to buy - maybe because renting at 2.1% of market value seems a good deal:wink2:

Please supply your definition of 'greed'

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> As we don´t stop in Frogland I can´t comment, maybe Geoff can tell me if the Polish Zlotty works in France?
> Jan


Do not know.

But in general for supermarket trolleys you put in something, we have some Lidl jetons, and you get back what you put in - simples. It's not a bureaue de Change:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> We've got round jetons from our local 'Pets at Home' store, and the type that fit French trollies on the Mhome keyring
> 
> tony


I tend to buy the charity trolley tokens on a regular basis anyway "somebody" keeps losing them :smile2: :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Do not know.
> 
> But in general for supermarket trolleys you put in something, we have some Lidl jetons, and you get back what you put in - simples. It's not a bureaue de Change:laugh:


Tell us something we don´t know Geoff.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Tell us something we don´t know Geoff.


Jan

I just could not understand the point of the discussion - if it goes in it comes out.- always worked with my ......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> > >


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't know how many had a Christmas pudding with a 6 pence in it this year. But the Greeks have the tradition of the coin cake that is eaten on New Years Day that, I found by accident that it was full of bloody loose change. Only discover its name after i had eaten a piece My teeth will never be the same again.

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Don't know how many had a Christmas pudding with a 6 pence in it this year. But the Greeks have the tradition of the coin cake that is eaten on New Years Day that, I found by accident that it was *full of bloody loose change*. Only discover its name after i had eaten a piece My teeth will never be the same again.
> 
> Dick


And that is all they had left - after the squandered the Euros they got to invest in their future.

Which part of Kriti are you in Dick?

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A secluded small cove just East of Xhania Geoff, tiny fishing harbour, beach, water taps and an old squat toilet in the dunes to empty the dunny.
35.54830 24.06296

Dick


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I believe that the aim is to get the new coin into circulation around March 2017. This will depend on the progress made by the vending machine industry and supermarkets to alter their equipment in order to take both the new £1 coin as well as the old one.

Be aware that there are apparently millions of counterfeit £1 coins in circulation that even the banks have been unable to identify as they have passed through their hands and passed on to customers.
I've no doubt that they will be taking a much closer look as the deadline date gets closer and if you (or your family) have a moneybox saving £1 coins get rid as soon as possible or some of your savings may well be rejected.

The problem of the counterfeit coins is said to be the main reasons for the change as it will remove the them from the system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It may be that the trolleys will accept the new coin as it isn't that different dimensionally, but machines will reject or keep them without working, at least after a possible change over period on the more advanced coin mechs, like those which accept multi denomination coins.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My goodness, Her Majesty has become 'light-headed'. What has Phillip been pouring for her?:surprise::laugh:


----------

